# Fabric or vinyl on Cruze dash and doors?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Depends on which color combo you get. Black interior with leather has cloth on dash. Orange two tone leather has leather on dash, etc.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the LTZ with *Cocoa* / *Light Neutral* has leather dash & door panels.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i believe the ones with the 2 tone interior trim have vinyle on the dash and door panels the slid color interiors have the cloth on the dash and door panels


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*OK, now....which is it?????*

Is that smooth grain texture pattern material LEATHER or Vinyl (faux "Leather") on the doors and dash when the cruze has *leather seats? *The surface of the material *looks *just like the leather on the seats... **


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

it's more a vinyl feel in my opinion


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my wife _thinks_ it's leather...can't really tell by touch though.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

whats on the doors and dash is not leather


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Most likely only the seats are real leather.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses! I think "cruze 2011" might be right with the solid interior colors having the fabric dash and door inserts. Does anyone know if these are "panels" that pop off and can be changed? Would be cool if we could interchange them and experiment with the different color combinations. How about a black interior with the beige inserts? Looking forward to any interior mods you guys may be doing in the future!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

beachbum1970 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! I think "cruze 2011" might be right with the solid interior colors having the fabric dash and door inserts. Does anyone know if these are "panels" that pop off and can be changed? Would be cool if we could interchange them and experiment with the different color combinations. How about a black interior with the beige inserts? Looking forward to any interior mods you guys may be doing in the future!


They do come off, not positive how hard it would be. I would message MattLaw since his company is tearing apart a Cruze as we speak


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> They do come off, not positive how hard it would be. I would message MattLaw since his company is tearing apart a Cruze as we speak


I hope he takes lots and lots of pics and maybe posts a few of them here??? Please?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I looked at some the other day and a couple had neither on the dash, just soft plastic. I think it looked much better than the cloth, which looks tacky to me.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*"We can't handle the truth!".......sure we can........*

Originally Posted by *shawn672*  
_They do come off, not positive how hard it would be. I would message MattLaw since his company is tearing apart a Cruze as we speak _


montgom626 said:


> I hope he takes lots and lots of pics and maybe posts a few of them here??? Please?


Hey, if their Cruze has the leather seats with the questionable "leather" dash/door inserts maybe they could peel back the material and see if it's stamped_* "USDA Prime Beef Hide".*_


----------



## charlie_t (Nov 24, 2010)

The RPO code for the door insert on my LT2 says "FCU Trim Door - PU Leather". I don't have a clue what the "PU" stands for. It looks the same as my seats but doesn't have the same smell. My seat RPO says "EBF Trim Seat - Leather, Meridian". The color scheme is cocoa/light neutral.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

charlie_t said:


> The *RPO code* for the door insert on my LT2 says "*FCU* Trim Door - PU Leather". I don't have a clue what the "PU" stands for. It looks the same as my seats but doesn't have the same smell. My seat RPO says "*EBF* Trim Seat - Leather, Meridian". The color scheme is cocoa/light neutral.


...that's the *reason* I answered "leather" earlier, because of the RPO codes for our LTZ:

• *AAY* - Trim #16: Leather Seats: *Cocoa* / *Lt.Neutral*
• *EBF* - Trim Seat - Leather, Meridian
• *FCU* - Trim Door - PU Leather
• *N34* - Steering Wheel - Leather Covered, 3 spokes
• *VY7* - Knob - Trans control lever, Leather

...but, it also _simply_ (no mention of leather) states:

• *01B* - Trim Color Seat - Lt.Neutral
• *1AC* - Trim Color Door Panel - Lt.Neutral

...anybody else?

ADDENDUM: here's what flea-bay has to say about *PU Leather*: http://reviews.ebay.com/PU-LEATHER-COMPARED-TO-GENUINE-LEATHER_W0QQugidZ10000000008377991


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Back on topic. I have the 2LT with solid black leather interior, but have the cloth on dash. I for one would like to know what production/design or whomever was thinking by putting cloth on dash for solid color yet the two tone received the leather on dash. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## hoang (Feb 22, 2012)

all the cruze's you looked at were or had the medium titanium interior, if you like the cloth dash and doors you would need to choose another interior color. like jet black or sports red.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like to resurrect this topic if I can. I believe getting the RS Appearance package means the Dash and Door panels are the mesh cloth material correct? I want to get a 2LT RS with the Black and Brick Leather Seats. I'd much prefer a leather/vinyl on the dash so does anyone know for sure if its possible with the RS or if I would be stuck with the cloth?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Tjax said:


> I'd like to resurrect this topic if I can. I believe getting the RS Appearance package means the Dash and Door panels are the mesh cloth material correct? I want to get a 2LT RS with the Black and Brick Leather Seats. I'd much prefer a leather/vinyl on the dash so does anyone know for sure if its possible with the RS or if I would be stuck with the cloth?


The RS can be bought without the cloth trim on the dash and doors.Here is an example.
2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT For Sale in Columbia, SC near Sumter - C7281013


----------

